# Does any bunny else here play "kill the doo rag"?



## bunnyman666 (Jan 8, 2014)

My silly father loves to torture me with this silly doo rag he used to wear. It is the one in Dad's avatar I am on top of. Any way, Daddy flips it up and I box at it and let out fierce grunts!!!! I end up with this goofy smile on my face. Sometimes the doo rag isn't enough and I tag Daddy's feet or ankles.

Any bunny else do this?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 17, 2014)

I only plays "kill the parsley". You sees it then runs up to it then eats it. Then it dies. Victory!


----------



## lovelops (Jan 17, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> I only plays "kill the parsley". You sees it then runs up to it then eats it. Then it dies. Victory!



Brooke plays kill the parsley also!


----------



## pani (Jan 18, 2014)

I kill the parsley! I kill it with my teeths. Mama has scarves! Maybe she will let me kill her scarves!

~ Felix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> I only plays "kill the parsley". You sees it then runs up to it then eats it. Then it dies. Victory!



While that sounds good and violent and tasty, the doo rag keeps coming back. It's funny. You ought to have your mummers or daddy play kill the doo rag some time.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 18, 2014)

pani said:


> I kill the parsley! I kill it with my teeths. Mama has scarves! Maybe she will let me kill her scarves!
> 
> ~ Felix



Try killing a doo rag some time! I think you would like it.


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 18, 2014)

Freckles here,
I kills the slinky! It doesn't die though.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ape337 said:


> Freckles here,
> I kills the slinky! It doesn't die though.



Does the Slinky fight back? That silly doo rag always fights back.


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh yes! It fights back! Every time I tries to pull it apart it snaps back. My mommy seems to think it's very funny to watch. She's always laughing at me....


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ape337 said:


> Oh yes! It fights back! Every time I tries to pull it apart it snaps back. My mommy seems to think it's very funny to watch. She's always laughing at me....




It sounds like you need to tell your mummers who is boss!!!!


----------

